
Amazon's culture is being shaped with this suicide attempt - maram
http://www.businessinsider.com/amazon-employees-share-thoughts-about-suicide-survivor-2016-12
======
kafkaesq
_" One of us tried to kill themselves over work, and it seemed like beyond
Blind, nobody cared. I didn't see people talking about it, I didn't see any
mail from Jeff or my org VP...Life looked normal and mundane. This seems we
have normalized this. We shouldn't."_

So instead of acknowledging that they have a problem... Amazon prefers to go
on promoting the same culture of silence, distrust, and ambivalence to the
suffering of others which likely contributed to the suicide attempt in the
first place.

~~~
anonbanker
Is anyone that actively follows Amazon really surprised by this? Their
internal culture is extraordinarily toxic.

~~~
kafkaesq
Surprised, no. But it is a useful data point.

Which, when considering whether to open those (AFAIK unsolicited) emails from
Amazon recruiters that I get now and then... factors quite considerably.

